# Skid Steer "Creeping"



## merrimacmill

I see a lot of ads for used skid steers saying, "minimal creeping" or "doesn't creep at all" and other things like that. And I don't understand what they mean by "creeping". Does the machine creep forward when its running? 

Sorry for my ignorance on this issue, but I've never owned a skid loader before and I see this seems to be a common thing that people look at in skid loaders.


----------



## TL697

merrimacmill;512513 said:


> I see a lot of ads for used skid steers saying, "minimal creeping" or "doesn't creep at all" and other things like that. And I don't understand what they mean by "creeping". Does the machine creep forward when its running?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance on this issue, but I've never owned a skid loader before and I see this seems to be a common thing that people look at in skid loaders.


It means that when the machine is running and the operator takes his hands off the controls, the machine does not move...

Older skid steer loaders will "creep" if the linkage is worn, or the return springs/struts are not adjusted correctly...


----------



## merrimacmill

oooh, aliright thank you.


----------



## dirt digger

yup..you get that with hydro equipment...our 4700 does it pretty bad when you have it at full throttle...at idle the rpms aren't turning the hydro pump fast enough to make it more, but at full throttle it will slowly crawl along


----------



## merrimacmill

How hard that problem to fix?


----------



## 04superduty

not very hard to fix on bobcats, just a pain is all.


----------



## dirt digger

you dont really need to fix it...the park brake holds it, or idle down and save some fuel


----------



## Danscapes

Yes actually you do need to fix it unless you want to kill someone. And it also makes the steering loose and hard to operate. Its an easy job from what I hear but I think its one of the things best left to professional mechanics. Its not to expensive either unless they run into trouble or find other things wrong, which they always do. Like I have heard before, if you can't afford the maintenance on a machine then you can't afford the machine.


----------



## magnatrac

My 01 NH. ls 160 started doing this a year ago. I wanted to fix it but wasn't sure how. Shortly after I had to have a flex plate replaced( didn't even know what that was, not a cheap fix though) and when it was put back together the machine operated like it was brand new. The controls were nice and tight !!! I guess if you know what your doing it's and easy fix. My exmark lazer z in now doing this ,if I set the brake it will do circles since the brake is only on one tire !!! Oh well I guess that means I am using it and making money !!!! This is my experience with creeping machines !!! , Shaun


----------



## yancy

The farm I use to work for had a case 1845 that creeped really bad took it in several times to get fixed soon after it would do it again. so our simple but not oasha approved fix was two pieces of baling wire that held the sticks in place or we just shut it down.


----------



## Bill Rowe

Our NH Ls180s do it .......its not too bad to fix , but 04Superduty ir right it is a pain to adjust both sides evenly.


----------



## Mark13

I have driven several bobcats that creep. After running them a bit you will get used to them creeping and having to hold them still. I use one regularly over the summer that creeps and after an hour or so I think nothing of it, if I am off of pavement I just dig the edge of the bucket in a little to hold it still. Ya, they should be fixed but no one feels like spending the time to do it and its not my bobcat so I usually don't work on it.


----------



## Oacar

My skid steer moves while idling
I berly tuch the right handle to go back and it goes back alot


----------

